# working a back week



## celtiworrier (8 Nov 2011)

Working a back week is very common, yet there is very little information about it. 3 Questions: Q1. When you leave a job and get paid extra for the back week, at what salary do you get paid the back week? Is it at your final salary, your initial salary or and average salary? Q2. What rate of tax do you pay against the back week, is it taxed using the current tax rates or those in use at the time the week was worked? Q3. Given that your employer essentially owed you this money for the duration of your employment, are you entitled to be paid interest on it?


----------



## pudds (8 Nov 2011)

interesting points and never looked on it that way but imho I reckon the back week is always a rolling week by that I mean only ever a week behind the current week!


----------



## celtiworrier (8 Nov 2011)

I reckon it is a rolling week too, but what I reckon counts for nothing. What I need is a government leaflet that says what it is. Often the legal view is radically different from the logical or common sense view.


----------



## pudds (8 Nov 2011)

Well actually the more I think about it, it's called a *back week*, so therefore it can't be anything else other than well.........a back* week*

Either way you would want to be on _some _money to be worrying about it!


----------



## becky (8 Nov 2011)

Is this the same as working a week in hand?

I use to be paid weekly and after starting on Monday the 1st, I got my first weeks pay on Friday the 12th for the period from the 1st to the 7th.  The next Friday I got paid for the 8th to the 14th and so on.

The reason for this was so as to allow the payroll to run as we ran last weeks payroll on Wednesday up to the previous sunday.

A lot of people thought they were not paid for their first week their final payslip but that wasn't the case.

If it's the same thing then no you're entitled to nothing extra but I never heard of the term back week so not sure if it's the same or not.


----------



## celtiworrier (9 Nov 2011)

Yes it is the same as working a week in hand. I am not expecting extra, I am expecting to get paid 2 weeks at the end, at my final salary. My employer is trying to get away with paying me one week at the final salary and one at the salary I started on.


----------



## becky (9 Nov 2011)

Are you sure? Will you be paid for all the weeks you have worked?

I got a my last paysilp the week after I left, not on my last day but I got paid for all the weeks I worked.


----------



## Berni (9 Nov 2011)

Sounds like he is taking the proverbial.

Do your payslips not show the date of payment and the period covered?
Do you have payslips for the weeks around any raises you got?
That would show clearly whether you were being paid for the current week, or the one gone.


----------

